# 99 Sentra auto trans



## Machette (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey i was wondering does anyone know how much 4speed auto trans in a 99 gxe sentra could take in WHP ive read the 5 speeds in the old sentras and maybe even up to 99 need a bit of help to even push 170whp like 250weight trans oil and new engine and trans mounts. So what can the auto trans go up to without blow the tranny to shreds. 170whp? more? less?


----------



## Machette (Sep 24, 2008)

Also can anyone tell me is it safe to drain some or all my auto tranny fluid and replace with redlines shock proof heavy that acts like 250w? I understand it may rob me of 5whp but will this beef up my auto trans enough to maybe bolt on some more upgrades and not bust my tranny? Im trying to find poly motor mounts and poly trans mounts but i think the tranny ones only come for manual 5 speed not the 4speed auto anyone know if this is true?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

#1 - What is your plan for getting the GA16DE to put out 170*WHP*?
170*WHP* might equate to...what...250*BHP* (give or take)?
I gotta hear this one...

#2 - 5 speeds in the 'old Sentras' are manual transmissions, not automatics. Might be able to run "250 weight oil" in some manual transmissions, but on a street car?

#3 - "250" weight trans oil? Maybe 75W/250 oil...which is a gear lube, not hydraulic fluid. In an automatic transmission? That was basically designed for use behind a low power 4 cylinder engine? How long do you really think it's going to last?

Really thick fluid does not a solid, high power handling, automatic transmission make.
Similarly...advanced timing, port matching, cold air intake, dual exhaust, headers, port matching, an underdrive pulley, low restriction intake, fat plug wires, and a fart can muffler, aren't going to get you up 170*WHP*.
Stock 99 GA16DE has 115 *B*HP, stock, IIRC. Those mods listed above read like something straight out of "Car Craft" magazine and something that any high school junior would attempt. You might get...what...135*BHP* at most? Anybody else, please, chime in at what they think/know those mods could do to wake up a GA16De. I'm not saying those mods are useless. Sure they'll make the GA16DE a bit more lively, but it won't make your car run like those spiffy cars in "Fast and Furious". Nothing mentioned anywhere about beefing up the bottom end, re-tuning the ECU, swapping out the cams, no brake work, no suspension work, no fuel system upgrades, and perhaps most importantly, something that every 17 year old happens to mention whenever they get their hands on a B13 or B14, no mention of a turbo setup anywhere. I'm surprised NOS wasn't mentioned...


----------



## Nismomatt4527 (Sep 15, 2009)

Once again JD nice Yoda. Hes right Machette. Theres no way to get that power out of a stock GA16de. Ive got almost every bolt on part on the market outside of turbo kits(still waiting on that UR underdrive pulley, TL lol) and my car is quicker than lightly modded SR's. Putting 75/250 in your tranny would be like putting your unmodded motor on suicide watch.... Its only gonna be ok for a short bit then one day youll find it hanging from a treelimb. To make available power search the aftermarket sites for simple bolt-ons. Start with easy stuff and as you go youll notice the car slowly getting quicker. Last, transmissions dont make horsepower, they help put it to the ground. You cant really break these tranny's with a N/A GA16.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

But putting 75/250 in a Nissan automatic would certainly mean almost instant death...
or..
Certain death, it would mean, filling Nissan automatics, it is.
What do you think about the HP numbers...totally a guess on my part...but do ya think even close? Even in the ball park?


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

IMO 170 from a 1600 is close to F1 ito technology - guess if you can spin the thing at say oh 15K rpm its possible? 

Pretty sure I can do 170 with my 3L Maxima with a lot of effort though


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

170 WHP or BHP from a Nissan 3L? If I had to guess, I'd say 170 BHP should be a piece of cake. 170 WHP, well, that might take a bit more work...


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

Nah - meant what I said - think I make about 170BHP, but the auto etc chuck a good chunk of that out ................but 170 WHP in the Maxima is way more realistic than in a Sentra


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I dunno... Today's automatics ain't like yesterday's automatics. They don't suck the HP like they used to. (like for instance the old school 3sp domestic types, TH350, C6, A727, etc).


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

I am sure they are way better, and I have always wanted to do a serious dyna etc to see exactly how much is lost by the time the power arrives at the wheels, but my box has 310K km on it and I am not planning on stressing it to answer a simple academic question - still I have a better chance than a Sentra though


----------



## Machette (Sep 24, 2008)

Well i asked the question because i heard put the 75w redline heavy shock which acts like 250w would help save your manual tranny so i wanted to know if it would do the same concept to a auto rob about 3-5whp but save the tranny alot of stress. Current mods on my car is 2" custom exhaust from the stock header cat combo which i know isnt the greatest but the oem exhauast fell off from that point back so i replaced it with OBX twin loop muffler. Ram air intake and new plug wires and plugs. Now for the car not able to make 170whp I thought it would be a stretch but not out of reach with more then just bolt on mods. I live by myself i dont have momy or dady to pay for shit so i wanted to know what some one thought a auto tranny would hold up to if i decided to mod more. The car is 99 gxe with 91k on it ive had the car since it had 59k.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

What is the exact model number of your auto? ................ RE4Fxxxxxxxx?

Heat is the biggest killer of autos and if you plan on putting a lot more power than std through the thing an external cooler is a good idea.

If your tranny is a REF4something, I can tell you that the Maxima I run has 310Kkm on it but its been well cared for with frequent ATF changes and I dont jump on it unnecessarily. Most people on the Maxima forums will however puke at the thought of a auto and we DO make around 170WHp going through a much stronger box (even though its the same family with only upgraded clutch/bearings/gears)

As for the oil - stick with the ATF grade recommended only


----------



## Machette (Sep 24, 2008)

And JDGROTTE I didnt need a list of this how to get the ga16de to 170whp thats what search is for i asked a question that i cant find on search. I personally wouldnt try to get 170whp by going bolt on id tear the motor out and redo internals with a HP kit with new oil pump and rods and i wouldnt be using my car a daily driver would have a spare car before doing this...that should get the car to like 170bhp with the current mods on the car add s1 cams and retune i think i maybe geting up there in the numbers.


----------



## Machette (Sep 24, 2008)

LVR i will have too look that up but thanks for the advise


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Machette said:


> i asked a question that i cant find on search.


You asked if you can run 75/250 GEAR LUBE in an automatic.
Who runs 75/250 GEAR LUBE in an automatic? What automatic? Made by who? In what world?
Tell me exactly how you would strengthen the bottom end of a GA16DE enough to handle 170*BHP*, whether it be a continuous beating or intermittently. 'cause I still gotta hear this...


----------



## Machette (Sep 24, 2008)

The same way WES can run 250whp JD

96 200sx SE
GA16DE 5 speed 

GT28RS turbocharger and all supporting mods. 
250ish WHP 

[email protected] mph


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Machette said:


> The same way WES can run 250whp JD
> 
> 96 200sx SE
> GA16DE 5 speed
> ...


Which is a manual transmission, which will run with 75/250 lube in it.
YOU said you want to put 75/250 in an automatic.
Just doesn't make any sense.
AND you didn't say anything about any turbo anything.

Post some pics.
No pics, no proof, no project.

I'm calling "No Balls" on this one...and not to "WES" either...
Whoever this "WES" is seems to have his shit together and knows what he's doing.

You on the other hand...well, to put it nicely? almost the other end of the scale...


----------

